# (TX) Pirate son ( Throws Chocolate!!)



## duckwater (Apr 23, 2010)

Duckwaters Richards Ghost Rider In The Sky MH (SR65500306) D.O.B.- 11-11-2010 (BLM)

SIRE - FC AFC Land Ahoy
DAM - Piddle Creeks Pocket Rocket MH

EIC/CNM CLEAR - By Parentage

HIPS - EXCELLENT -(LR-211089E46M-VPI)

ELBOWS - NORMAL - (LR-EL64916M46-VPI)

EYES - CLEAR - (LR-EYE2719/37M-VPI) 

SHADOW THROWS CHOCOLATE !! PICS OF SHADOW ON OUR WEBSITE !!
HE WILL BE LOCATED WITH ME IN BLUE, TEXAS (40 MILES EAST OF AUSTIN) NOVEMBER - MAY.

FEE- $500- INCLUDES CARE OF BITCH MATT JOHNSON-706-623-1534

E-MAIL - [email protected]


----------

